# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Getting thread email notifications

## jmr_jmr

In June I posted a couple threads, subscribed to the thread "Instantly, using email", and was pleased to find myself receiving "Reply to thread..." emails (in response to those posts). In one case I reposted one of the threads a second time because I had not manually checked "Subscribe to this thread and notify me of changes..." and got a reply saying that if I was the initiator of the thread that I would automatically be notified by email of responses.

Recently I posted two threads to the same group, again checking "Subscribe to this thread and notify me of changes...Instantly, using email" and have been dismayed to find that I've received no email notifications. (I went back and checked Spam and found no email had been shuttled in that direction.)

I tried (Notifications...My Profile...Settings) to find a way to readdress the problem and tried to see if I could email-subscribe to the thread after the fact but could not find any way to do either. Notifications listed all four posting subscriptions correctly but Called the two postings I DID GET EMAIL REGARDING as "Instant" and the two I hadn't (gotten email) as "None". But I could not figure out any way to change the listing so as to get email.

Q1) Is this functionality no longer working? 
Q2) Is there some way to get oneself subscribed to a thread (either one that I began or just one I'm interested in)?

Thanks

----------


## Scott Tichenor

It's not necessary to open another thread for the purpose of subscribing to it. Subscribing or unsubscribing is handled manually at at any time by using the Thread Tools menu above your post, and you should check to see if you're really subscribed or not. I can't check that for you. Your account is set by default to not automatically subscribe to threads you start or post in. If you wish to change so that you are, you do so as follows by in your Settings link (top right of every forum page):

Settings > General Settings > Default Thread Subscription Mode (or us this link)

Other than this thread you've only posted in or started three other threads so the numbers you're quoting don't add up. I'd suggest checking the Thread Tools for each thread you think you should be subscribed to.

----------

Jim Garber

----------

